# Getting Started für Skripte unter WinCC flexible 2007



## godi (10 Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Gibt es ein Getting Started für Skripte unter WinCC flexible 2007?
Ich habe nichts gefunden auf der Siemensseite. Ich würde mich da mal gerne einarbeiten!

Konkret würde ich gerne mal Probieren ob ich bei Fehlermeldungen und Warnungen über Skript auf die Ereignisse zugreifen kann.
Damit ich bei bestimmten Meldungen diverse Ereignisse auslesen kann ohne das ich bei jeder extra Händisch eine Variable eingeben muss.

Aber leider habe ich da keinen Blassen schimmer davon deshalb suche ich so ein Getting Started!

godi


----------



## Kai (10 Januar 2008)

Volker hat in der FAQ unter anderem ein VBScript-Tutorium (VBScript Sprachverzeichnis.zip) eingestellt:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15348

Gruß Kai


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Konkret würde ich gerne mal Probieren ob ich bei Fehlermeldungen und Warnungen über Skript auf die Ereignisse zugreifen kann.
> Damit ich bei bestimmten Meldungen diverse Ereignisse auslesen kann ohne das ich bei jeder extra Händisch eine Variable eingeben muss.


 
Hallo Godi,
wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann geht das was du vorhast leider nicht. Ich hatte auch mal so etwas vorgehabt um auf diese Weise für bestimmte Fehler eine Art Logging mit Dauer des Fehlers für BDE zu realisieren. Du must das schon an einzelnen Ereignissen festmachen (Standard-Variablen) und dann Scripts "bei Wert-Änderung" aufrufen. Das ist im Einzelfall vielleicht umständlicher, wenn du aber eventuell Wert auf zusammengefasste Meldungen legst (bei mir war/ist es so), dann ist es vielleicht noch erträglich. Es ist ja auch möglich ein Script parametriert aufzurufen ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## godi (10 Januar 2008)

Ich habe mir das so in etwa vorgestellt:


```
FOR Nummer := 1 TO 10 BY 1 DO
        Quittieren[Nummer] := Bitmeldung[Nummer].Quittieren  
    END_FOR;
```
Quittieren sollte ein Array of BOOL sein das die selbe Anzahl von Bitmeldungen hat.
Bitmeldung[Nummer].Quittieren sollte das Ereigniss Quittieren sein von der Bitmeldung mit der Nummer in der Klammer.

Wenn das irgendwie so gehen würde dan bräuchte ich nicht alle Bitmeldungen Händisch nachbearbeiten.

Was ich mir eventuell noch vorstellen könnte wäre das ich ein Skript wo nur die Zuweisung
Quittieren[Nummer] := Bitmeldung[Nummer].Quittieren
drinnen wäre und die Variable Nummer die entsprechenden Bitmeldungsnummer drinnen hat.

godi


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2008)

... ?
Aber das wäre doch jetzt im Augenblick etwas, dass direkt in der SPS ablaufen würde / könnte ...

Wie gesagt, an die Variablen, die den Fehlermeldungen entsprechen kommst du nicht heran. Du must dir etwas eigenes bauen ...


----------

